# Media Usage Rights Acquisition



## jiganbopalot

Hi folks, I'm new to the site. Did a search for this and it didn't find anything so I hope I'm not repeating?

Anyway, I've noticed just today when I downloaded some movies and tried to play them I'm getting the Media Usage Rights Acquisition message, with a number to call etc. How come? The extension is .wmv which I expected to simply run using Windows Media Player?

Is Windows Media Video File different somehow? :4-dontkno

P.s: :wave:


----------



## Jaxo

Welcome to TSF,

Please see link below.

Microsoft Digital Rights Management


----------

